

Infographic: Host Your Website on Google Compute Engine in 7 Minutes - growthape
http://www.cloudways.com/blog/infographic-google-compute-engine/

======
thomasfl
The world needs more meta-cloud-services as long as google and other big cloud
services continue to have proprietary services.

~~~
growthape
Absolutely. That's why the companies like Cloudways will become game changers.
Simplifying and providing value on top of these proprietary cloud service
providers is the key.

